# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Ganja got new digs

## SDA

I finally got my 2x2x2 cube from pvccages.com in and got it up and running. I didn't take build pictures but it was super easy to put together and get up and running. I got a perch extension and on perch water dish holder from Specialty Enclosure Designs and put those in. I decided against live plants for now until I can figure out exactly what I want (leaning toward neon pothos) and if I want it.

She took to the cage right away and ran around the whole thing a few times before settling in on the back perch. Can't wait to see how she really likes and and still hoping she is going to be a healthy and happy snake.




She looks so tiny!

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (02-15-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (01-19-2018),_L.West_ (03-26-2018),_Reinz_ (02-24-2018),_Sauzo_ (01-19-2018),vikingr (02-02-2018),_zina10_ (02-24-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

Nice!  Now it needs 10,000 more plants, so you can play "where's Waldo" every day.

----------

_SDA_ (01-19-2018)

----------


## Ax01

sweet setup! those decorative ganja leaves really make the whole thing pop!

----------

_SDA_ (01-19-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Looks good but those perches are freakin HUGE!! You should be giving him perches as thick as him at the most or better yet, a little thinner. I was planning on using those bamboo perches but everyone on the GTP boards told me what i just said, you want perches as thick as the snake or even slightly smaller. And i would for sure go for live plants. They give the benefit of cleaning and purifying the air especially in a low airflow cage plus they keep humidity up too.

----------

_SDA_ (01-19-2018)

----------


## SDA

The top perch is much smaller. I also have the perch extension that is even smaller. I have some vines coming in that will work as perches as well. I also know that she *hates* thin perches. I offered her several sizes when in quarantine and she refused to use the thin ones until I offered her a thicker pvc. 

Gotta use what your snake will use  :Wink:

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-19-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

> The top perch is much smaller. I also have the perch extension that is even smaller. I have some vines coming in that will work as perches as well. I also know that she *hates* thin perches. I offered her several sizes when in quarantine and she refused to use the thin ones until I offered her a thicker pvc. 
> 
> Gotta use what your snake will use


I like the idea of giving the snake a choice of perches.  Thin ones, thick ones, let them decide.  Kind of like hides for ball pythons.  I like to give them a few different sizes and shapes and see which they prefer.

----------


## Aerries

> I finally got my 2x2x2 cube from pvccages.com in and got it up and running. I didn't take build pictures but it was super easy to put together and get up and running. I got a perch extension and on perch water dish holder from Specialty Enclosure Designs and put those in. I decided against live plants for now until I can figure out exactly what I want (leaning toward neon pothos) and if I want it.
> 
> She took to the cage right away and ran around the whole thing a few times before settling in on the back perch. Can't wait to see how she really likes and and still hoping she is going to be a healthy and happy snake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks so tiny!


Yep itty bitty! But so beautiful Im jelly Im trying to coax my hubby on the thought lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> The top perch is much smaller. I also have the perch extension that is even smaller. I have some vines coming in that will work as perches as well. I also know that she *hates* thin perches. I offered her several sizes when in quarantine and she refused to use the thin ones until I offered her a thicker pvc. 
> 
> Gotta use what your snake will use


I hear ya. I gave Pat 3/8 inch and 1/4 inch perches when i had him in a 25 qt tub. He picked the 1/4 inch ones. One thing i was told on the GTP boards was that giving too big of perches can cause skin folds to develop on the snake. They basically have to pancake on the perch to be able to grip it vs just wrapping around it to hold on. So all that pancaking on it can cause skin folds to develop over years. I dont know if it's BS or not but more than 1 person mentioned it. It's kind of like I've heard people talk about keeping boas on newspaper or other 'slick' surfaces can cause them to lose muscle tone over the years and 'pancake' which in a boa, the snake becomes more flat and wide vs tall and square. Again, not sure about that but i have heard it from a few different people.

And i think i figured out why Pat isnt sleeping on his perches and only plays on them at night. They tend to spin. I ended up zip tying a center brace between 2 of the perches so now they are nice and secure. We will see come tomorrow if Pat sleeps on a perch. I know tonight he will like them as he is all over the place even more than Caesar lol.

----------


## Sauzo

Oh and did you get the no spin, magnetic perch holders from Specialty Enclosures?

----------


## Sauzo

Oh and another thing lol. Your little guy is starting his color change. I'm jealous lol. Cant wait to see Pat start changing colors but i have heard in Biaks, it can take 1-2 years for them to complete it vs other localities changing colors pretty fast.

----------


## zina10

How is little Ganja doing? Is she about done with the shots?

I'm sure you are both looking forward to the end of that, haha.

----------


## SDA

She is still seeming to be recovering well. I am not feeding her until the shot are through but tomorrow is the third shot and thursday will be the last antibiotic shot and I will offer food that weekend and wait to see how she passes waste. If she doesn't have issues, I have an appointment with the vet on the 18th to see if stitches come out from the incision and so I will see how it goes by then.

She is stretching out across her enclosure at night and drinking lots of water and I am sure is very hungry but with only 3 days between shots I don't want to feed when I have to restrain her a few days later so she'll survive until this next weekend  :Wink: 

If she can poop twice normally, I can call it a recovery so hopefully by the middle of the month, I will know how it goes.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-01-2018)

----------


## zina10

That sounds like a good plan, also gives her insides time to heal. 

I'm crossing all fingers and toes.  :Please:

----------


## Ashley96

I read this whole thread and I hope this works and everything is better! Shes absolutely beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SDA

This morning's shot was a pain to give. She was tensed up so trying to get it inserted in stiffened muscle was not the easiest thing while she was trying to wrap around me. Got it done but to say thank you, she peed all over me LOL!

I got this great photo of her external stitches while she was wrapped around a vine recovering from getting poked.

Edit: Went in to check on her and saw her taking a big drink of water gulping it down so that made me really happy as she needs to stay hydrated with these antibiotics and she is drinking a bunch so yay!

----------

_Kcl_ (04-02-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-02-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-02-2018),_zina10_ (04-02-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

You have done such an amazing job. Such an inspirational story. Wishing her a speedy recovery and you much needed vacation after she is healthy.

----------


## richardhind1972

There neat little stitches are they dissolving ones or have you got to take her back to have them removed, really glad shes doing so well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SDA

Nope  these are temporary for the incision site where the vet did the permanent internal stitches to secure the cloaca to the abdominal cavity. These come out on the 18th of April if all goes well. Dr Pope, her vet, is a genius at stitches!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-02-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Ah thats good then fingers crossed , 
Well the signs are all good so far with her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Skyrivers

Update?

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------


## SDA

Nothing to update yet. She gets her last shot tomorrow then fed this weekend. She is still doing well and I will update after she eats and hopefully poops normally  :Wink:

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (04-04-2018),_zina10_ (04-04-2018)

----------


## SDA

Ganja got her last shot this morning and took it like a champ. I however completely destroyed her enclosure trying to put the perch back an and wrap the vine around it. Knocked off all the perches, the magnetic water holder, the water bowl on the floor, and nearly knocked the door off. There was water everywhere and perches belly up all over the place. Finally got everything cleaned, put back and water replaced. Ganja is just coiling across her perch right now looking beautiful.

I don't handle making a mess well lol

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-05-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Ganja got her last shot this morning and took it like a champ. I however completely destroyed her enclosure trying to put the perch back an and wrap the vine around it. Knocked off all the perches, the magnetic water holder, the water bowl on the floor, and nearly knocked the door off. There was water everywhere and perches belly up all over the place. Finally got everything cleaned, put back and water replaced. Ganja is just coiling across her perch right now looking beautiful.
> 
> I don't handle making a mess well lol


She might be hungry?

----------


## SDA

Oh yes she is very hungry and will be getting food very soon. I held back food due to shots every 3 days and well she got operated on and needed time to heal  :Wink:  She gets a fat and juicy hopper this weekend

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-05-2018),_Skyrivers_ (04-05-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

how long does she take to defecate after a meal? jc.
good luck this weekend!!! sending you both all the positivity i possibly can! ~~~
 :Pink Elephant:

----------


## Skyrivers

> Oh yes she is very hungry and will be getting food very soon. I held back food due to shots every 3 days and well she got operated on and needed time to heal  She gets a fat and juicy hopper this weekend


So happy she is doing well. 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------


## SDA

Decided not to wait any longer to feed her as the last couple of days she has been really active. When I opened the door she came toward the front of the enclosure knowing a mouse was on its way. Now I wait and see if this operation worked or if she has some horrible accident. I hate this but it has to happen and I have my fingers crossed it works out.

She has never coiled so voraciously before I was so happy!

----------

_dakski_ (04-06-2018),_Godzilla78_ (04-06-2018),_Kcl_ (04-06-2018),_Pengil_ (04-07-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-07-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-07-2018),_Skyrivers_ (04-06-2018),_Starscream_ (04-06-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-06-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Decided not to wait any longer to feed her as the last couple of days she has been really active. When I opened the door she came toward the front of the enclosure knowing a mouse was on its way. Now I wait and see if this operation worked or if she has some horrible accident. I hate this but it has to happen and I have my fingers crossed it works out.
> 
> She has never coiled so voraciously before I was so happy!


Yay! So hopeful! 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------

_SDA_ (04-06-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> 


what a beautiful coil! 

i'll be thinking of you both all weekend!!! you, your vet, and Ganja have done amazing, and - not to speak for the forum, but - WE'RE ALL ROOTING FOR YOU!!!

#TEAMGANJA

----------

_SDA_ (04-06-2018),_Starscream_ (04-06-2018)

----------


## SDA

She swallowed it down and is laying across the perch now. Now the clock starts... 4-6 days from now I'll know her fate. I'll update after she poops either way it turns out.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (04-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-07-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-06-2018)

----------


## dakski

> She swallowed it down and is laying across the perch now. Now the clock starts... 4-6 days from now I'll know her fate. I'll update after she poops either way it turns out.


Thank you. We are anxiously waiting too. 

Fingers and toes crossed! You are both in my thoughts.

----------


## Godzilla78

She looks great in that kill pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kcl

Please be safe after operation little Ganja! You can do this!

----------


## Skyrivers

Anyone besides me fun and funny were all rooting for a snake to poop.

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------

_Godzilla78_ (04-06-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-06-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Anyone besides me fun and funny were all rooting for a snake to poop.


that's what i love about our community 🤣

----------


## zina10

She is SO beautiful !!!

So the wait begins..

I'm crossing fingers and toes, she just HAS to make it !!!

----------


## Pengil

Good luck little Ganja! You can do it!

What a beautiful and artistic coil.

----------


## SDA

Thanks everyone love you guys. I can't believe I am waiting for poop either lol

----------


## zina10

> Thanks everyone love you guys. I can't believe I am waiting for poop either lol


I know how that feels..

Same with a horse that tends to colic. My mare had surgery to the tune of $6000 when she was 17 years old. Poop was stuck...
That was 6 years ago, I was fortunate she made it, because there was a very good chance she wouldn't, or that the colic would come back. 

To this day I have to watch her poop and make sure there is enough of it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

We will all wait with you, send good thoughts and prayers !! 

She is such a gorgeous animal and you both went through so much. There has to be a good ending to all this.

----------


## SDA

Still no poop but she has gone pale so high chance she is now in shed so still waiting.

----------

_Aerries_ (04-12-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-12-2018),_Skyrivers_ (04-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-12-2018),_zina10_ (04-12-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Still no poop but she has gone pale so high chance she is now in shed so still waiting.


Can't wait to see her  

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------


## SDA

No poo but after changing her pad on the bottom of the cage I noticed she did a huge pee. 

I installed a 12 inch fluorescent UV light into the enclosure to help with sanitizing, metabolic functions, skin development and just as a possible wellness cure. I am using a ReptiSun T5 5.0 UVB bulb in a GE 14 inch fixture (thee kind you get at hardware stores and stick under counters). Worked like a charm. I did cut the cord and resplice it so I would not have to drill too big a hole but that wasn't really necessary, simply personal preference. I have it on a 4 hour timer independent of the main lighting. From 10 AM to 2 PM right now. I may increase it after seeing how she responds to it but right now I am just simulating peak sunlight hours. I figure with the placement and light cover on it should further limit the UVB intensity (I wanted as weak as I could get to simulate tree canopy diffusion.

Here is a quick pic of the setup including the ugly marker tick I made to know where to drill. She is kind of perturbed because I took off the perch and set her and the perch into a tub while I installed.

----------

_Prognathodon_ (04-13-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

how is her energy level? Still doing well?

----------


## SDA

She isn't moving much but I am going to assume shed and not overly worry. She is definitely showing shed indications so I am going to go with that for now. She does respond when provoked as in when I get near her but other than that she has been pretty much coiled up.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-13-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> She isn't moving much but I am going to assume shed and not overly worry. She is definitely showing shed indications so I am going to go with that for now. She does respond when provoked as in when I get near her but other than that she has been pretty much coiled up.


Resting and healing is good. When is next feeding?

----------


## SDA

She goes to have the stitches inspected Wednesday so I might just wait until the vet checkup to see how she is healing. I don't want to push things

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-13-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

thanks for the update! they definitely look to be in shed.  :Smile:

----------


## Sauzo

Her blacks look pretty dull in the pic so i bet she is going into shed. That is the only way i can tell with Pat as his blacks are very vivid usually.

I personally wouldnt put a cover on that UVB tube if you want it to anything. It is only a 5.0 and i'm assuming a T8. Those dont put out a lot of UVB and using small mesh screen or a plastic cover will negate just about all of the UVB. I would just give her a warm and cool place to get out of the UVB if she chooses, or at least get 10+ inches away. T8s and only good to about 6-8 inches, then the UVB power drops off considerably. That is why i use a T5 HO for my beardie.

Also i see you are STILL using those gigantic 1/2 inch ID perches lol. Poor little girl is stuck on those Specialty Enclosure Design branch extensions. I bet trying to climb on those thick perches hurts especially after the surgery. Go get her some 1/2 inch OD oak dowels and do the cotterpin method to keep them from spinning. I bet she would thank you if she could lol.

But anyways, good luck on Wednesday with the doc.

Oh and you can leave the UVB on for the normal light duration. I leave Pat's UVB and plant grow light on the normal time frame of 13 hours like everyone else. On at 8am and off at 9pm. Then come about 10pm, everyone is out and about lol.

----------


## SDA

Perches are fine they aren't getting replaced and she prefers them to anything else I have used. She's fine and they are made by and for pvccages enclosures so they stay. Thanks for the concern but I know what I am doing with her.

The cover stays for the first week on the light to acclimate her to the new bulb and light. Once she is not showing distress over it the cover comes off and she gets full benefits of the UVB and UVA. The 4 hour duration is also acclimation. I plan to increase it to 6 hours after a period of time but would never expose her to a full 10-12 hour period. that would be far too much exposure. I did this with my fish for years and it works amazing to acclimate so she gets the same treatment.

----------


## SDA

Shedding has started. She is stretched out across the enclosure into the fake plants starting the process. I don't expect a complete shed but she should poop soon.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-17-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-16-2018),_zina10_ (04-16-2018)

----------


## zina10

How did it go? 

Thinking of the little one..

----------


## SDA

She is still shedding. She has always been problematic with shedding. I wish I could make it more than 100% humidity in there but I think it more stress than conditions that makes her take so long to shed.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-17-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Not sure if you do it or not but injecting FT food with water helps a lot. I inject Pat's food and shedding or not, i keep his humidity around 50-70% and he sheds in 1 piece every time no problem. It's more about their actual hydration than it is about the relative humidity as the shedding is more about the liquid between the old skin and new skin aka the 'going into blue' everyone says which is actually the body liquid separating the skin.

But some snakes do take awhile to shed. My big boas take about 2 weeks to shed where as Pat and the little boas are done in about 8 days.

----------


## SDA

Thanks Sauzo. I have no real reason why she is always a bad shed. She is really hydrated and drinks like a drunk fish. I always inject her food and the humidity is in the 90s when she is in shed and upper 70s when not. I just uncovered the UV light 2 days ago and hopefully it will start helping. 

I can only assume it due to the complications she has gone through. This shed seems a little better and is not so spotty but she is still working on it. It may have something to do with not producing the proper "oils" to completely separate the shed . I have never had to soak her to get shed off but it has taken 3-4 days every time and it comes off in several peaces.

I don't really worry since she does eventually shed but I would love a complete shed but I take what I can get.

----------


## Sauzo

Well I'm sure all the 'issues' the past couple months isnt helping her. Antibiotics really throw a reptile out of whack. I know when Rosey was on Fortaz for a month, she lost her drive for food and only ate once half heartedly, had some bad smelling and runny poops and overall wasnt too happy. But once the stuff was done and out of her system, she slowly got her appetite back and got her system on an even keel again.

As for UVB, I'm sure it will help. I mean it wont hurt. I leave Pat's UVB on 13 hours a day but i also use a 5.0 through a screen so it gets diffused a lot. I do catch Pat sometimes sleeping under it though all day long.

----------


## SDA

Yeah I am going to up it to 6 hours starting tomorrow since she actually seems to respond really well to it. I am actually surprised how effective it is to their activity level. I am using a T5 high output but it is only a 12 inch bulb so not too powerful.

----------

_Kcl_ (04-18-2018)

----------


## SDA

It's 4:30 and I am woken up to "Ganja pooed". Of course I instinctively panic because those words for the past many months were followed by frantically putting on gloves and breaking out the lube and I wish that statement was funny but it meant treating a prolapse  :Sad: 

Well I go to check and what do I see? Some poop and a sizable amount of urate



Then I check Ganja. She looks all wrinkly and has shed on her still. Trust me that part is ok, she has had terrible shed for the past 4 months and I will eventually work on it.

I did not dare try and take out the perch because just reaching in, she would lunge at me so she stayed right were she was and I broke out the hook. This picture is as far as I could coax her without causing too much aggravation





The important part of this picture is the right side. It is her tail in front coiled tightly and her ventral area wrapped tight around the perch. 

I did take a front facing camera picture but it is dark and my hands were shaky because she was tracking me something fierce trying to take this so I took what I could. This is the back side of the same shot as above showing how tightly she is holding to the perch. There is no red bulge (she would be loose hanging if there was).




This shows she does not have any cloacal prolapsing out. It means the surgery worked. It means she pooped like a normal, average snake. I means I can now hope for the best.

It means I now can say for once without just guessing only to have it still happen, she pooped and did not prolapse. 

It's 5 in the morning and I am barely awake typing this so if none of these words make sense that's why. I am going back to bed.

----------

_Kcl_ (04-18-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-18-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-18-2018),_zina10_ (04-18-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's such good news that the surgery has worked, congratulations 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Skyrivers

So happy everything  :TP:  came out all right. Pun very much intended. :Very Happy:

----------


## tttaylorrr

here's to many, many more uneventful poops.

----------


## PiperPython

Our baby biak sheds really poorly as well.  I obtained a syringe so I'm going to start injecting per Sauzo's advice - hopefully that helps.

Happy to hear some good news with Ganja!  :Smile:

----------


## SDA

More poop. OMG this little girl I think enjoyed being able to poop without issue. I found a huge poop on the bottom vine. She is coiled up now looking good.

----------

_Kcl_ (04-18-2018),_L.West_ (04-18-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-18-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-18-2018),_zina10_ (04-18-2018)

----------


## Prognathodon

YAY!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Kcl

Whoo! That's awesome!

----------


## zina10

That is a awesome! I bet the Vet is thrilled as well! Upward and onward 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SDA

Clean bill of health form the vet. In fact, she pooped on the vet just to say thank you for months of hell  :Very Happy:

----------

_Aerries_ (04-18-2018),_dakski_ (04-18-2018),_jmcrook_ (04-18-2018),_Kcl_ (04-18-2018),_zina10_ (04-18-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Clean bill of health form the vet. In fact, she pooped on the vet just to say thank you for months of hell


Awesome!

Congrats!

What a relief!

----------


## Aerries

> Clean bill of health form the vet. In fact, she pooped on the vet just to say thank you for months of hell


That is amazing! 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SDA

She just fed. I should say she inhaled a mouse. Time to fatten this little one up

----------

_Kcl_ (04-19-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-19-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-19-2018),_zina10_ (04-18-2018)

----------


## SDA

I think this ends the story of Ganja and the prolapses from hell. I will start a proper progress thread as she fattens up and get bigger.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-19-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

So happy for her. Looking forward to seeing her eating and pooping and growing more.  :Good Job:  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## tttaylorrr

updates? new progression thread, perhaps?

----------


## SDA

Just got a new basset hound pup so my free time is pretty much taken up for a bit. I will start a progression thread soon for Ganja. She is doing fantastic and pooped again last night without any issue.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-28-2018),_Starscream_ (04-28-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-28-2018),_zina10_ (04-28-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

Congrats on the pup! Post a photo of that definite cutie!

----------

